# Debbie Hicks



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Someone on this list sent reply with Debbie Hicks name as a recommended breeder...I just can't remember who. Does anyone here have one of her pups or do you know anything about them...any info would be appreciated...good or bad??
Thanks,
Kissi's Mom


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I wrote something about her and posted it several months ago (see http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10150).

I don't have one of her dogs, but spoke to her when I was looking for a puppy in the Washington, D.C. area. She spent over an hour on the phone with me and was super nice.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I wrote something about her and posted it several months ago (see http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10150).
> 
> I don't have one of her dogs, but spoke to her when I was looking for a puppy in the Washington, D.C. area. She spent over an hour on the phone with me and was super nice.[/B]


Thanks for the reply...I knew I saw her name on this forum. Do you know of anyone who has one of her dogs? I talked with her on the phone too and she seems really nice, I was hoping someone here had some personal info on her pups. My daughter met her at a dog show and brought her number home...I knew the name rang a bell.
Thanks again
Kissi's mom


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I seem to recall that someone from the "other" forum (you know, the very strict one) had one of her dogs. Her name is Ter, and her dog's name is Riley. They live in Silver Spring, MD. Here's the link to my conversation with her: http://www.malteseforum.com/FORUM/read.php...0,6514#msg-6514. In the discussion thread, she revealed that her dog's breeder is Debbie Hicks and that she met Debbie at a dog show. She even talks about prices. BTW, Debbie quoted me $1800, I seem to recall


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info from the "other list" (I used to be there too)...sounds good to me. Like I said I have talked with Debbie several times and like what I hear (on the phone). She seems extremely nice and is very willing to share information. I am going to visit and see her pups this week I hope and I have to do my homework before I go because I am one of those people that thinks with their heart instead of their head sometimes. I will see little fluffbutt puppies and any possibility of a rational decision just might go right out the window. My daughter saw a couple of her adult dogs at a show in Hampton several weekends ago and thought they were very nice, actually one of them pretty much cleaned up 3 out of 4 days of showing but that is really all I know about her. Again, thanks for the info, wish me luck!
Kissi's Mom


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thanks for the info from the "other list" (I used to be there too)...sounds good to me. Like I said I have talked with Debbie several times and like what I hear (on the phone). She seems extremely nice and is very willing to share information. I am going to visit and see her pups this week I hope and I have to do my homework before I go because I am one of those people that thinks with their heart instead of their head sometimes. I will see little fluffbutt puppies and any possibility of a rational decision just might go right out the window. My daughter saw a couple of her adult dogs at a show in Hampton several weekends ago and thought they were very nice, actually one of them pretty much cleaned up 3 out of 4 days of showing but that is really all I know about her. Again, thanks for the info, wish me luck!
> Kissi's Mom[/B]



Waaahhh, no fair... I want another one...

*must remain strong, must remain strong*

Good luck this weekend! I so resemble your remark about thinking with your heart instead of your head. I could so easily have wound up with a petstore pup and REALLy regretted it or not enjoyed the experience of owning a maltese like I do now. *not knocking petstore pups, just well, you know*

As far as the 'other' list, I was a member for a whole day, I do believe. Then I got booted. I do believe it was a picture infraction I am not quite certain. I was paralyzed with not caring very much, if you must know. Soo glad SM exists!!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Stacy,
Thanks for understanding...it is amazing how much control those little fluffbutts have isn't it. As for the "other" forum...I don't really know what happened to everyone else, I apparently got tired of all of the backbiting and tonge lashings before anyone got "kicked off". I was there for several months and felt totally looked down upon as a "pet owner"...someone actually implied (no they said) they did not think that pet quality pups should be sold because they were not a good representative of the breed... the fire flew in me on that note. I asked if they thought pet quality pups should be put down but got no response. That was enough of that forum for me... 
Linda


----------

